# transfert données entre 2 ordinateurs ayant des systèmes d'exploitation différent



## dixie (29 Mai 2008)

bonjour à tous!

j'ai un ibook G4 12 pouces 1,2Ghz avec panther. j'envisage de passer à leopard et par la même de changer de disque dur pour passer de 30 go à 160 go. Je ne sais pas comment sauver mes 30 go de données sachant que je n'ai pas de graveur dvd, ça risque dêtre long de tout graver sur cd. j'avais penser acheter un boitier  pour transformer mon ancien disque dur  interne 30 go en disque dur externe et ainsi récuperer tranquillement mes données mais je ne sais pas si cela sera possible sachant que le disque interne fonctionnera avec leopard et le dd externe avec panther. je n'ai jamais fait ça avant.
Dans le cas où cela ne marcherait pas, auriez-vous une autre solution?

merci d'avance,

Dixie


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Ça *doit* marcher, parce que:
- Leopard est capable de lire les disques formatés avec une version antérieure de Mac OS X,
- mettre son disque interne dans un boîtier externe n'empêche pas de lire son contenu, bien au contraire (je l'ai déjà fait personnellement, et j'arrive même maintenant à lire les fichiers système dont l'accès m'était auparavant interdit).

Les seules différences sont que :
- les documents contenus sur ce disque ne seront plus directement accessibles depuis le dossier utilisateur (la "Maison" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), mais seulement depuis la racine du disque (c'est moins pratique),
- les liens existants de ce disque vers les dossiers ou les fichiers ne seront plus actifs, ou renverrons vers les éléments équivalents du disque interne (attention aux erreurs !).

Si les deux disques portent le même nom ("Macintosh HD"), attention de pas se tromper en faisant les transferts.


----------



## colbosc (30 Mai 2008)

la meilleure solution, puisque tu vas passer à leopard est d'investir dans un DD externe (pas nécessairement FireWire) qui servira à TimeMAchine

mais avant, tu clones ton ancien DD en panther dessus avec CCC par exemple, ensuite, une fois le nouveau DD installé dans le portable, 
tu installes léo dessus, et avec l'assistant de migration tu importes tes comptes utilisateurs et tes applications depuis le clone panther vers le nouveau DD léopard

une fois cela fini, tu paramètres ton DD externe pour tes sauvegardes TimeMachine ou un clone bootable!


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mai 2008)

colbosc a dit:


> .....(pas nécessairement FireWire) ...... ou un clone bootable!


 
si clone bootable, il faudra bien du FW


----------



## colbosc (30 Mai 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> si clone bootable, il faudra bien du FW



non pas avec un Intel
si c'est pour son powerpc, alors là oui


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mai 2008)

dixie a dit:


> j'ai un ibook G4 12 pouces 1,2Ghz avec panther.


 


colbosc a dit:


> non pas avec un Intel
> si c'est pour son powerpc, alors là oui


 
héhé,


----------



## colbosc (30 Mai 2008)

l'avantage en achetant un usb 50% moins cher qu'un FW, c'est qu'avec Léo et Time Machine il pourra sauvegarder
moi je fais des clones SuperDuper avec FW sur Ppc et Intel, et TM seulement pour les données persos hors système et applis


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mai 2008)

TM est utile, amha, dans une config où le DD externe est branché en permanence, sinon à quoi bon faire tourner un outil de sauvegarde toutes les heures....

or ici, il s'agit d'un portable, donc à priori, un appareil qui "bouge". 

Pour ma part, mon PB est cloné une fois par semaine avec CCC sur un DD externe FW (puisque PPC).

Quant à mon mini intel "de bureau", il est branché constamment sur un Lacie Mini Companion, en FW également, avec TM qui sauvegarde automatiquement

à chacun sa manière de voir les choses, bien entendu


----------

